# Making a mold of an existing mask?



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

How much detail are you wanting to capture (exact replica or basic shape) I ask , because there are a couple of ways to go about it.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

MadMike said:


> How much detail are you wanting to capture (exact replica or basic shape) I ask , because there are a couple of ways to go about it.


I'm looking to make an exact replica of the original.


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Probably your best/safest bet would be to use "Body Double" silicone from smooth-on. They have a sample size kit that runs around $40.

On the cheap, you could try your luck with plaster of paris, built up in layers slowly.
What are you planning on doing with the replica...prop, new mask...?


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Monstermaker said:


> Probably your best/safest bet would be to use "Body Double" silicone from smooth-on. They have a sample size kit that runs around $40.
> 
> On the cheap, you could try your luck with plaster of paris, built up in layers slowly.
> What are you planning on doing with the replica...prop, new mask...?


Sweet. Thanks!

I have some latex parts from the old robotic Chuck E. Cheese band that are falling apart.


----------

